# How about a little Taipan?



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

PNG Taipan CB08 (O. canni)










I asked her for "a smile for the camera" this is what I got...


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

amazing! just look at the colour's on its head! stunning as usual al!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats a very impressive animal!Very Impressive!Nice addition!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Bottom one looks like my other half in the morning. :lol2:

Again fantastic pictures.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I didn't know you came on here Al!
I'm subscribed to your Youtube


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning Al, The eyes are amazing

Feeding well?


(It is a taipan after all, so im guessing it is)


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

am I correct in believing that the taipan is the most venomous snake in the world?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

mike515 said:


> am I correct in believing that the taipan is the most venomous snake in the world?



They say the Inland Taipan is the most venomous snake in the world....

This is the Papua New Guinea Taipan.... Not the most venomous..... But a Major killer in PNG


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*all i can say*

is beautifal how much and where can i get them


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

reptile king said:


> is beautifal how much and where can i get them



You got a DWA, ?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Stunning Al, The eyes are amazing
> 
> Feeding well?
> 
> ...


Yes, not off the tongs yet but will be soon.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

reptile king said:


> is beautifal how much and where can i get them


It's not just the cost of the animal but YOU need to have a few vials of A/V on hand at $2100AUS/Vial. You don't have a chance if bitten and the hospital needs to find some. Pre & Post synaptic neurotoxins, Myotoxins and procoaggulants in it's venom. Too many lethal bits make up it's venom, truly the "Hydrogen Bomb" of snake venoms.

A little known 911/2001 fact: A handler in Florida was bitten by one of these that day the World Trade Center was attacked. Venom1 (Miami Dade A/V Bank) blew through all their Taipan A/V (several vials) treating this guy and he was not getting better. His "blood was like black water" I was told. Since the US Airspace was closed to everything but Military aircraft, they had to get special clearence to medivac more A/V in from the San Diego Zoo to finish saving his ass.... Without the A/V on hand to get him started her would have died for sure.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Its cute but i think I'll stick to my corns...


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*no dwa*

i need to get my wallet out again so i take it i will not be hugging this snake


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

awwwww, so cute


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

its gotta be one of the most amazing snakes ive ever seen! truly spectacular!

watching them on TV, i think they milked the venom from one and put 2 drops into a little tub of human blood, withing 5 minutes the blood was like jelly? is that the right snake imthinking of?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Bexie said:


> its gotta be one of the most amazing snakes ive ever seen! truly spectacular!
> 
> watching them on TV, i think they milked the venom from one and put 2 drops into a little tub of human blood, withing 5 minutes the blood was like jelly? is that the right snake imthinking of?


That was an Inland Taipan on a Rob Bredl show,a different sub species


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Barry.M said:


> That was an Inland Taipan on a Rob Bredl show,a different sub species


knew it was something to do with taipan, scary thought though, having your blood turn into jelly.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Bexie said:


> knew it was something to do with taipan, scary thought though, having your blood turn into jelly.


Remarkably painful so I hear.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Barry.M said:


> That was an Inland Taipan on a Rob Bredl show,a different sub species


I think you mean different species


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning snake you have there al, not one i would ever see myself keeping though hehe


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Bottom one looks like my other half in the morning. :lol2:
> 
> Again fantastic pictures.


 

haha your nice wouldnt wana be your OH meany lmao.

gorgeous snake tho


----------

